# Hoping I planned correctly...



## jadesaddiction (May 15, 2015)

Ok, so maybe I should have asked this a week or so ago...you know BEFORE cooking!

I am doing a party at my house with about 40 people (40 have RSVP'd but 70 plus their other half were invited).  I am hoping that at least the 40 show, but not too many over...

I have 3 pork butts, 1 pushing 9 lbs and 2 pushing 8 lbs, 4 chickens (I don't remember the weight on them and have since tossed the packages), and 4 pork tenderloins about 2 lbs each.  Please oh please tell me I have enough meat?  If not, I will be doing an urgent run to the store for some more tenderloins. 

I am serving chips, salsa, guac (before dinner) and IDK what everyone else is bringing at this point.  I also have baked beans with dinner and people are bringing potato salad, mac salad, etc...

I have read some posts and never once thought about bun size.  I bought the cool buns, you know the big ones LOL.  Looks like I will be making a trip for smaller buns as that makes sense and I was not thinking at the time.  I also read to put the meat at the end of the line after everyone has filled their plate with other stuff.

Am I safe?  My butts are almost done and chickens are going on in the late morning.


----------



## bmudd14474 (May 15, 2015)

You have enough. You will have about 14lbs of PP when done and thats enough for 56 1/4lb servings then you have everything else.

And yes put the meat at the end that way they fill their plates with sides first then the meat. With others bringing all that stuff and having snacks before hand you should be golden. 

Have a great party.


----------



## jadesaddiction (May 15, 2015)

Thanks!  I tend to cook for 50 when we have 10 people over.  I have never cooked for this many people before so I started to worry!  I was getting ready to pull my rib supply out of the freezer :(


----------



## bmudd14474 (May 15, 2015)

Keep the ribs in the freezer for a smaller better gathering. Have fun and enjoy it. :grilling_smilie:


----------

